# Update on my boy Riddick...



## VectorSketcher

It has been brought to my attention that I haven't posted an update on Riddick's condition in awhile.

You guys might remember back in march I posted how my 3yr old Male just went paralyzed in his back end practically over night. I had taken to the ER vet and then up to CSU in Fort Collins, he stayed there for a week and they got him to move and have feeling in his rear legs and tail again. For awhile things were rocky with him at home, he had to wear a special harness, had to be potty trained all over again, and we started water therapy and laser therapy with him.

Well, it has been about five months now and Riddick is still vastly improving. He is walking, can run a bit but not very long at all, he can walk up stairs but still can't walk down the stairs with out us helping him down. He can finally scratch his ears and face and sides of his body, that in itself is a HUGE improvement you never really realize how much it means to see your dog scratch his face and ears until something like this happens. Next week he is going to be visiting a doggie Chiropractor as he still seems to have an issue with his left leg, it gives him an odd swagger to his walk. 

We still do not know what caused the paralysis several vets argue that it was indeed a spinal stroke others say it wasn't, that a nerve just got bunched up, so the verdict is still out on that, we just hope that he doesn't reverse in his condition, but I don't think he will he is a strong boy.

Oh, and I have been working really hard on getting his weight down, to help his severe HD problem, and guess what, he is now at 117lbs! He was at 132lbs, Riddick has never been a 'fat' boy, even at 132lbs he was solid, but at 117 he looks excellent! Thanks guys for all your support and advice, it has helped immensely!


----------



## JerzeyGSD

This is great to hear.


----------



## emjworks05

That is GREAT news! Im glad to hear that hes doing better!!


----------



## GSDTrain

Awesome!


----------



## LisaT

What a long journey for all of you!! I'm so glad that he is continuing to improve


----------



## natalie559

What a journey. I am so happy to hear he is doing better.

How about a few pictures?


----------



## VectorSketcher

I will get some pics up soon, I haven't had a chance to take any recent ones of him lately, and I need to show you guys how his hair has grown in nicely around his back area where they did the spinal tap, it is almost all back now!


----------



## DancingCavy

I'm so happy to hear this great news. I know things were pretty scary there for a while.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I am so glad that he's come so far. What wonderful dog parents you are! I'm glad he's in your home and I'm sure he is too.









I hope that the chiropractic is helpful!


----------



## WiscTiger

I am so happy for you, your family and most of all Riddick. What a long journey you guys have been on. 

Thank you so much for posting an update.

Val


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I'm so glad he's doing better, and I hope he continues to improve.


----------



## LisaT

Ditto on appreciating the update. It's good to know how the dogs here are doing, and extra special when it's good news


----------



## AK GSD

I was one of the ones wondering how he was doing... glad to hear he is progressing


----------

